

Android is done - amaranand
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/04/verizon-iphone-sold-out-17-hours_n_818640.html

======
allenbrunson
This article is actually about Verizon selling a lot of iPhones, and says
absolutely nothing about Android. The headline given here is the worst sort of
editorializing, which goes against the submission guidelines. "You can make up
a new title if you want, but if you put gratuitous editorial spin on it, the
editors may rewrite it."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
amaranand
Point taken. Will try not to do it again. I think the ability to edit expires
after a certain amount of time or something, so I can't edit the title
anymore.

